# catching swarms????



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if i were to look into catching swarms that people want to get rid of on their property, what would i need? and how would i go about it, 
i live in South East Alabama and have been thinking about getting a hive or two but dont know really the first thing i guess you would say, 
when i was a kid back in Kansas a wild swarm came and landed in our tree once, i had a large wooden wood duck nest box and attempted to catch them and have them set up shop in that, well they stayed for a few days and built some comb but then moved on, (DUH i know lol) 
basically i figure there MUST be an easy way to do it, but i need some advice, 
not saying that i will actually get the chance to accomplish anything but it would be nice to know how its done if i ever could do it lol


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First you need to get the word out that you do swarm removals. You would need the same protection equipment as if working a normal hive.
A 5 gallon bucket with a lid, A bee brush, hive body with frames, a feeder, extending pole saw, a couple of ropes and a ladder or two.

One swarm I got last spring. Was in two clusters.



























We place them in the hive and close off the entrance and move them a number of miles away. It works for us.

Another cluster last spring.




























Some missed the box when the branch was cut and landed on the tail gate. We sat the hive down there and they finally all crawled inside and we shut up and moved.










 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Killer pics 'yooper! One thing I've done is get listed here: http://www.ebeehoney.com/swarmremovalmap.html

Before you go any distance, ask if they're living underground, up here that means they aren't honeybees. Also ask if they've built a paper nest like in Winnie the Pooh. You'll have trouble convincing them that those aren't bees, because they always get somebody who "knows" that they are honeybees. Most calls I get are for wasps.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh yeah, not to rain on your parade, but forget whatever you've heard about swarms being gentle. They usually are, but the first one I collected put me in the emergency room. And yellowjackets kill more people in the US than snakes, scorpions, and bees combined. So go for it, but be careful.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Get on the list at local police depts. That is city, county and state. The USDA office and county extention office, as well as city hall, county halls too.

Some where I have pictures of a swarm about 30 feet up in a tree we got and our feet never left the ground.
Elder moments struck and I can't remember where I put those pictures. I do have these though.



















Also expect to get calls from people who don't know ^%^$#&* from shoe polish.
Be ready to lose blood as I did to this Black Locas tree.

 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Just don't let your name get spread too far and wide until you are ready to put in the time and expense. I have 6 hives right now that I didn't have a week ago. I have caught 2 swarms for someone else, and I have been asked to look at 2 bee trees. You need a minimum of a dozen hives empty and ready for bees before you start, and never let your supply get below 4. I had 2 calls each of 2 days in a row this week. That doesn't leave much time for preparing boxes if you don't already have them ready.


----------



## orangehen (Dec 7, 2005)

I laid on my back on the lawn last Memorial Day, just savoring the weather, and saw a swarm land about 30 ft. up in a young walnut tree. Try as I might, I couldn't get them, and they finally flew away. Then, I was walking back behind my shed, and saw ANOTHER small swarm clinging on a shrub, close to the ground! I got an empty hive, shook them into it, watched them moving in, and walked away to let them do their thing - went back an hour later, and they'd all flown away. TWO SWARMS lost on the same day - I felt TERRIBLE!!!

My friend said I should have sprayed them with sugar water, and they probably would have stayed in the hive. Also, I usually spread a white sheet on the ground, and sit the hive on that before shaking them in, and I didn't do that, either, guess I got too excited. So I'm going to keep sugar water handy in a spray bottle this year, believe me!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spraying the frames in the box with YOUR knowen safe honey works too.

 Al


----------

